# A new atheris



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

A quick snap of one of my recent purchases, a young female squamigera


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

A stunning specimen !

And not a bad picture either :whistling2: you have some cracking snakes !


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Another gorgeous squam! Great timing to get the tongue pic! :2thumb:


----------



## paulfrid (Aug 17, 2012)

stunning photo, obviously good with the camera as well with hot herps
I would be happy to pay for a book full of photo's like that!


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, stunning photograph!


----------

